# Best place to live?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi again!

He'll be working on Bank St, Bur Dubai

and as it stands, I will probably be working in Dubai Healthcare City.

Recommendations Please?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mid way would be Oud Metha. Bur Dubai and Healthcare City aren't a great distance from each other, but traffic in & out of Bur Dubai can be awful - frequently gridlocked.

If you want to be relatively close, any of the the following areas should be OK - depending on what you want to spend and the type of area you want to be in. 

Oud Metha
Bur Dubai
Mankhool
Healthcare City


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

awesome! thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

look at Satwa and Mankhool too!


----------

